# "Dream Hunt"



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Curios as to what Forum Members would consider to be there "Dream Hunt" if money, time, and resources weren't an issue. 


For myself, its a toss up between a Brown Bear, and a Yukon Moose Hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great question!

Big Game: Moose, Sheep, and Caribou combo in the Yukon or Alaska. 

Birds: Wood**** in Minnesota (or other surrounding states) or Quail in Arizona (Mearn's and Scaled).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have already been on a couple of them. A grizzly hunt in British Colombia and a African Safari. I still have a Alaskan moose, caribou, muskox, and a few others to do. I still need to go on another grizzly hunt since I didn't bag one on my first trip.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dream hunts where money is no issue?
-Alaska moose
-African safari

Dream hunt where money is a consideration:
-Henry Mountains bison (only 300 more years to draw!)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dream hunt: mule deer Henry's.

If money ain't an option, I am going fishing in Alaska and won't waste time hunting.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ditto on the Henry's deer as as first choice. (With the sportmans tag)
2nd choice would be the Buffalo tag. 
Would like to do a Colorado hunt. Deer or elk. 
I'm not much of a traveler, so mine are pretty simple. :mrgreen:


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mine would Definitely Be Yukon Moose and Caribou, followed by mountain goat.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Welllll, I would like to start with getting a big ol Chevy truck with a hot tub for the bed. Add a gun rack to the hot tub. Add some good "company". Have the Utah Sportsman Deer and Elk tag. Have a Chauffeur drive you around and just enjoy. 

All joking aside. I would really like to hunt Yukon Moose with the family.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Desert Bighorn..Utah


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I would say yukon moose and red stagg in new zealand. 
Africa can be done somewhat cheaply as long as you dont taxidermy stuff. That is when the price goes way up...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Hands down Alaska Dall Sheep hunt. I know it's an incredibly rigorous hunt, but there is something about sheep....


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

I love to hunt western big game, but for some reason exotic animals and destinations don't really get me excited. A Henry's or Strip deer hunt would probably be my choice.

Fishing on the other hand, that list is long...


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

If money is no object I’m thinking a fly in hunt for Caribou in Alaska or Kudu/Gemsbok in Africa.

Other than that I really enjoy the deer and elk hunts I get to do most every year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love these threads! Every time they come up I like to see if somebody's dream is something that I know how they can attain it, and do what I can to help give them some info. For you guys that are putting Alaska fishing, seriously, it can be done on just about any budget depending on what type of fishing you have in mind and how roughin' it you're willing to do. 

But back to the prompt. 

For me, Africa has long held a top spot of desire--specifically hunting bull elephant on foot. However, I was surprised to realize just a few weeks ago how much my desire for Africa has waned over recent years. More and more I've become drawn to mountain species and doing DIY hunts for all manner of goats and sheep holds more thrill than just about anything. So with that, I'd probably peg a DIY desert sheep hunt anywhere as pretty darn close to a bull elephant on my list.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+50" Kudu and Gemsbok in Africa.


-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

in years past it has always been an Alaskan moose caribou combo hunt. that would still be an awesome experience. but lately i have been pondering a New Zeland red stag hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here ya go again Dallan. I just like showing you this picture.

The kudu might not be a 50"er, I have never put a tape to him but it is a big one for a lesser kudu. All the trackers and folks that saw him were quite impressed, and don't forget my Gemsbok.

I still want to go back for a warthog and zebra.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My dream hunt would certainly involve a fishing rod.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Desert Bighorn..Utah


+1

Utah would be great, but I'm pursuing a few other options as well. I'm hoping I can turn up a ewe tag in Nevada within the next decade. I may also give up on rams in Colorado and go for a ewe tag as soon as I stockpile a little more mountain hunting equipment/knowledge.

Money is also going in the savings account in hopes of one day heading north for a Dall or Stone sheep hunt.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My dream would be the sheep slam. I have always found sheep to be a mystic animal. when I was about 6 y/o I went with my aunt and uncle down to Cabo. We actually drove down the baja in a brown 1972 Ford Econoline van. I remember stopping at this place called Mike's Sky Rancho to camp for a couple of days. The ranch operators spotted some Bighorn Sheep up on a ridge and showed us. That was my first time looking through a spotting scope and I was hooked. I thought they were majestic and mystical creatures. The ranch folks there called them Cimarrons but I am not sure how accurate that is.

Anyway, hunting Dall, Desert, Rocky Mountain and Stone sheep would be a dream realized. I'd probably go for Marco Polo and some other exotic sheep but the 4 American sheep are definitely it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Russian Snow Sheep would be a good time. 
And Whitetail deer in Colombia. 
And then maybe a Moose hunt in Norway or Sweden. 
Then onto a Red and Roe deer hunt on the Highlands of Scotland. 
And a blacktail deer hunt in AK with some waterfowl mixed in. 

..


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've done a little more thinking about this since my last response (involving a fishing rod).

I think I actually do have a legitimate "Dream Hunt". If money, time, and resources weren't an issue, I'd love to hunt martians on Mars. 

The Red Planet. Man, just the journey to the hunt location would be epic! 

Once there, I think I'd want to start off in the Valles Marineris -- I think my experience hunting the desert canyons of southern Utah would definitely give me an upper hand with this canyon system. 

If nothing could be found in the canyons of the Marineris, then I think I'd turn towards Hellas Basin. I would suspect I could find something glassing the valley floor from the rim of the basin. 

Finally, if the Hellas proved unsuccessful my final "honey hole" would be Olympus Mons. If you can't find them at the bottom, head to the top! If there isn't a trophy martian hiding out here, then they aren't there.

I think I better pack the 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Honestly, for me, the dream hunt would be to shoot a 300" bull elk here in Utah with my 10-year-old son with me. I know, I'm simple in my dreams but in reality, I know given the time and money currently available that my dreams have to be kept simple. 

Now if my rich uncle ever offered me to do anything I wanted it would be a trip to New Zealand to shoot a giant red stag.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

PBH said:


> I've done a little more thinking about this since my last response (involving a fishing rod).
> 
> I think I actually do have a legitimate "Dream Hunt". If money, time, and resources weren't an issue, I'd love to hunt martians on Mars.


Where do I apply for Martian tags? Are they LE? Any Martian? 
One would assume it would be some kind of interplanetary bureaucracy, right?
I am also curious if they have any introduced species. I want to hunt a klingon. Are the ferengi like wild hogs... you know... a plague?

PBH....You really got me thinking about this one!!! -Ov-


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Where do I apply for Martian tags? Are they LE? Any Martian?


They aren't a protected or managed species! No tag required!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

PBH said:


> They aren't a protected or managed species! No tag required!


Then.... -8/-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My dream hunt would be about 3 years, armed with a couple of cameras, where I could "shoot" every game animal, and numerous non-game animals in North America. Start in Arizona one year and work my way north through the west coast with the seasons, making a big lap from AZ to Alaska, the Yukon, back down through the Rocky mountain states, looping through Texas, back up through the Midwest on up to northern Canada, Hudson Bay, back down through the Eastern United States/Atlantic Coast to Florida. And then do it again. And when I was done with that, an similar photo safari in Africa, Australia, Asia, Europe, and South America. 

I'm not a big taxidermy guy - just not my thing. But photos of animals doing their thing - that would be my trophy. My own preference is a picture of a living animal over a stuffed dead one. Nothing against it, just what I prefer.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Doe/Fawn pronghorn with unlimited tags and a big group of my family and friends... let the chaos begin!!!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Polar Bear or Bull Elephant


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Desert Bighorn. 

It's going to be awesome to realize this dream when I draw the 2019 Sportsman Desert Bighorn Sheep tag next week! All are welcome to join me on the hunt.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

All my desire is in North American animals and nothing else.
A San Carlos Res Archery Elk tag in mid September would probably be at the top. 
Alaska Moose
Rocky Mt big horn 

Oh, and I'd really like to get into some drake Mallards :grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

-\\O-|\\O-lane::fish2:
After thinking about it some more, I will add an Alaskan fishing trip to my bucket list.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Dream hunts... the hunts I’ll probably never get to do: Bull Moose anywhere, big horn sheep anywhere, San Juan elk in September (really any of the top Utah units), Henry mountains mule deer, red stagg New Zealand. 

Dream hunt that I will get to do: free range bison on the Henry’s


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a hard time dreaming about hunts outside of utah. I dont know if its the realist in me or if I just love utardness that much. 

Either way, my dream hunts would be in order - san juan bull elk, henry mtn deer, any moose tag in utah preferably a bull, and finally....I'd like a second chance at that dam gummit south cache early rifle bull elk hunt!!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

"...south cache early rifle bull elk..."

Eureka!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> "...south cache early rifle bull elk..."
> 
> Eureka!


Yes my friend!! Or is that the town I pass on my way to shoot jackrabbits???

No matter...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Whitetail and sheep in B.C. just cause I've never shot one. Mulies in Wyoming or Montana and of course UT. Henrys. Alaska moose @ Brown bear in Russia. I would never hunt something on the brink of extinction like elephants....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I would never hunt something on the brink of extinction.


I wouldn't either because it wouldn't be legal lol. The PETA types would sure like for you to think that anything that's slightly more exotic than a whitetail deer is on its last leg and about to be wiped out by greedy, blood-thirsty hunters, though.

Edit: I would make an exception for a wild Utah pheasant, however.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I would never hunt something on the brink of extinction.


I would. With my camera. Absolutely!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As has already been alluded to, elephants are not "on the brink of extinction." There are certainly areas facing grave threats to population levels, but other areas with the exact opposite problem: overpopulation. However, even if elephants were on the brink of extinction, regulated trophy hunting would be the best thing to preserve the species, just ask the white and black rhino over the past 100 years or the various species of markhor. Place a legal monetary incentive in sustained and well managed populations and animals tend to stop disappearing. 

But that is a discussion for another time, another place I think.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Place a legal monetary incentive in sustained and well managed populations and animals tend to stop disappearing.


Looks like nobody had any love for the jackalope. :grin:


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> As has already been alluded to, elephants are not "on the brink of extinction." There are certainly areas facing grave threats to population levels, but other areas with the exact opposite problem: overpopulation. However, even if elephants were on the brink of extinction, regulated trophy hunting would be the best thing to preserve the species, just ask the white and black rhino over the past 100 years or the various species of markhor. Place a legal monetary incentive in sustained and well managed populations and animals tend to stop disappearing.
> 
> But that is a discussion for another time, another place I think.


 ahhh +1 to your voice of reason and knowledge!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

sorry I shouldn't have said brink, endangered maybe. A safari would be cool for other things, do what you want to but I will never shoot and elephant giraffe or rhino not even if the hunt was free. I'll Let lions cull them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Exotic species in far away places never have been that appealing to me, I enjoy hunting the critters and places in my own back yard. Give me an elk or deer tag for the bear river range or southeast Idaho and I'm living the dream. But on the other hand, being in the eye of the storm of a snow goose tornado would sure be a hoot!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dream Hunt: A guided Bighorn Sheep hunt in Wyoming.
.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Would love to Harvest an big bull elk off Panguitch unit with my great grandpas(from Panguitch)winchester rifle. 

Alaska moose and caribou hunt with same rifle

Alaska fishing trip

Dove hunt in South America 

Pheasant hunt in South Dakota 

And last a fishing trip guided by hot women in bikinis off the Florida coast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hondodawg said:


> And last a fishing trip guided by hot women in bikinis off the Florida coast


This should have been your first one not last. :grin:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Exotic species in far away places never have been that appealing to me, I enjoy hunting the critters and places in my own back yard. Give me an elk or deer tag for the bear river range or southeast Idaho and I'm living the dream. But on the other hand, being in the eye of the storm of a snow goose tornado would sure be a hoot!


Anymore, I am getting to be the exact same way. I used to dream of all kinds of hunts in all kinds of places. Now, I just can't wait for next fall to get here. Same time, same place.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Big day for those of us still dreaming of a Martian hunt. Anyone else watching??



another successful landing! That's awesome. 
1 step closer to hunting the Valles Marineris!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

After reading King Eider's post about his recent Alaskan trip, I might have a new dream trip!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> Looks like nobody had any love for the jackalope. :grin:


I have one on my wall mounted by Packout.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

PBH said:


> Big day for those of us still dreaming of a Martian hunt. Anyone else watching??
> 
> another successful landing! That's awesome.
> 1 step closer to hunting the Valles Marineris!


Awesome is an understatement. I have dreamed of hunting the ground east of the Tharsis region for far too long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

